

FYI: LinkedIn API changes are rolling out slowly (over a week) - MalcolmDiggs
https://developer.linkedin.com/blog/posts/2015/todays-changes

======
MalcolmDiggs
Those of us expecting the hammer to come down today _might_ have a
small/temporary reprieve of sorts, it looks like they're going to take a week
to roll out the API changes.

The bad news is: If you're waiting to see if your LinkedIn App breaks, you
might need to wait a full week to confirm that.

------
win_ini
"We want to thank all the developers who have built on and continue to build
on our platform. We look forward to working with you as our program evolves."

Yeah, fuck you.

